# Shell rot?



## imalizard (Feb 26, 2009)

I was wondering if this is the start of shell rot? Its been like that for a week. They get to go out in the sun for about 20-30 mins 2-3 times a week. Im thinking its because of the unsheded scutes? Ive tried taking them off but its very thin and breaks easy.

No change in diet, just plants, small fish, worms and pellets. Other turtle is fine. This turtle is always a light colour but has now got lighter. It also has a dark lining at the bottom of the shell.

Hope pictures are good enough, turtle wouldnt keep still.

















Daniel


----------



## imalizard (Feb 26, 2009)

Dont worry about it! Ive found an answer!


----------



## a_hobbs86 (Mar 11, 2009)

Was it shell rot?


----------



## JasonL (Mar 11, 2009)

imalizard said:


> Dont worry about it! Ive found an answer!



and that was?


----------



## imalizard (Mar 11, 2009)

It was a mild case of shell rot and is all fixed now! I asked on a turtle forum and got professional advice.


----------



## imalizard (Mar 11, 2009)

If you would like to read here it is http://www.australianfreshwaterturtles.com.au/forum/showthread.php?t=3389


----------

